# [SOLVED] Satellite Pro U500-1DK Part Number : PSU9CE-004004EN



## jjaz (Aug 31, 2010)

HI

Can some one please help as i'm about to run over this stupid Toshiba Laptop.

I have been asked to install xp on a Toshiba Portege R600-13Z


I have installed all drivers and am having major problems finding last driver for the following device: PCI Simple Communications Controllers

I have looked on site below and googled like mad, has anyone got any ideas.

http://www.pcidatabase.com/

There you can search for Vendor and Device.

For example:
ID'S : PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A44&SUBSYS_00011179&REV_07\3&B1BFB68&0&18

There you can see the vendor ID and Device ID:
Vendor: 8086
Device: 2A44

Device > Intel Management Engine Interface

Also tried about four versions of intel management engine interface, error message is saying "This computer does not meet the minium requirements for installing the software."


----------



## lfcgeorge (Jun 6, 2010)

*Re: Satellite Pro U500-1DK Part Number : PSU9CE-004004EN*

Hello try this: 

http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/amt-20081103174724.ZIP

Let me know.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Satellite Pro U500-1DK Part Number : PSU9CE-004004EN*

All drivers should be available from the Toshiba support site.

Protege R Series Drivers


----------



## jjaz (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: Satellite Pro U500-1DK Part Number : PSU9CE-004004EN*

Thanks a lot makinu1der2 (Mentor Hardware Team) i tried this and it installed the Intel Management interface.

http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-...1103174724.ZIP

You truely are a Mentor of your Hardware Team.

Thanks once again.

Jaz


----------



## cavit (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: Satellite Pro U500-1DK Part Number : PSU9CE-004004EN*



lfcgeorge said:


> Hello try this:
> 
> http://support1.toshiba-tro.de/tedd-files2/0/amt-20081103174724.ZIP
> 
> Let me know.


Thanx :wink:


----------

